# Temecula Game wanted



## Gotetsu (Sep 30, 2005)

Looking to either start or join a game here in Temecula, CA.  D&D preferred but will consider other games.  Thanks!


----------



## Griogre (Oct 9, 2005)

Hmm several of us are in the first stages of putting togeather a game in the area.  If you are still looking.


----------



## Gotetsu (Oct 9, 2005)

Define "in the area" please.      One time a guy claimed that Sherman Oaks was "in the area."


----------



## Griogre (Oct 10, 2005)

Well, I talked to a guy in a Temecula game store off of Winchester.  I'm not actually sure where he lives but he works at Pechanga (sp?).  I'm suppose to give him a call later on this week.  I live in Murrieta.  Seems a little more local than Sherman Oaks.


----------



## Christian Walker (Oct 30, 2005)

I live in Hemet and I would be very much interested in joining a game. 
You can hit message me if you are still looking to get a group going. 
jhaevin@gmail.com


----------



## Griogre (Nov 2, 2005)

Message sent.


----------

